# Back from LA Haul...clothes and makeup of course!



## PBunnieP (May 6, 2010)

Let the photos speak for themselves!
I didn't get too much but I did  have to check in one bag due to the whole liquids regulations and all.  Everything was a great deal though! Love American drugstores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





First,  the clothes.



*Wanted a romper  for AGES! Its huge this season in ViVi magazine. The models were  sporting floral ones but they tended to look like PJ...choose this black  one with beaded detail. $10.





*CUTE CUTE CUTE  floral mini with ruffles and everything. Enough said. $13.





*Funkalicious zip  hoodie. $10.




*This is fab, a faux strapless... fits me  perfectly. Thats a first! $10.99.





*Necklaces from  Forever21 and earrings from LA fashion district street shops. Necklace  $3.80. Earrings $1.00 & $2.50.


Now the makeup, I had a  bunch of things I wanted to check out from the drugstore. Did drop by  Sephora which is why you see the Clarisonic brushhead and NARS foundie.




*Oh my goodness!  Oxy facewash at Walgreens....$4.89 BOGO!





*Loaded up on  Carmex...$1.65 BOGO! _Carmex is $2-3cad here._





*Dying to try out the Sally  Hansen Inspired by Carmindy line, not available here in Canada. Picked  it up at CVS..would have gotten more if I wasn't on a budget. So far so  good!


Hope you all enjoyed the haul pictures. I will be  slowly posting more pictures from my LA trip (in the say cheese page)! Thanks for looking and have  a fab day!


----------



## peachsuns (May 6, 2010)

Great haul with amazing prices! 
So happy for you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 7, 2010)

Awesome haul, awesome prices!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (May 8, 2010)

Nice hauls


----------



## gemmel06 (May 11, 2010)

Nice haul hope you enjoy


----------



## n_c (May 11, 2010)

Nice haul! The heart earrings look so unique.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 11, 2010)

That mini floral skirt is cute! I've been to LA like almost 3 yrs ago, but unfortunately, my hotel was far from downtown


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

ahh cute romper!!! i need to find that asap


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 7, 2010)

i really like that "love" necklace from F21


----------

